# trade stands at shows/markets ?



## stinkey (Aug 16, 2008)

hi ,my name is steve and my lady is maria,we are thinking of doing some trade stands in portugal/spain ? mainly at motorbike shows? (custombikes) does anybody know of the rules and regulations regarding this ?


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

Well you missed Faro this year Steve, 25,000 of us there.Not heard whether there is one in Monte Gordo but these are the only two in Portugal `cept a small one (passed) in Olhao

you know who !!


----------



## stinkey (Aug 16, 2008)

*trade stand*

hi lena,thanks 4 the reply,although its not the info i needed ? we (maria and i ) know about faro and monte gardo,what we need is info regarding US trading at said shows,ie.tax laws,local rules etc.? if you know or can find out we would appreciate it ! best wishes..steve and maria


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

I would start by contacting harley davidson in the Uk, you can google that, they`ll give you every HOG rally for the whole world and that`ll keep you busy for life, in fact google HD rallies and you'll get this

cPanel® lightningcustoms.com/rally.html just add a dot after the www to contact.

Faro motorcycle club run the faro show, google again they`ll be there somewhere.

what you selling btw


----------



## stinkey (Aug 16, 2008)

*trade shows*

hi lena that was quick ? good idea about H.D we will look into that ,as 4 the faro club we have had no luck with them but we will try again ? we are hoping to do more stuff 4 the lady bikers,but we want to find different merchandice even if we have to design/manufacture our own,but basically we will sell anything we find interesting.maria likes to sell t-shirts,some nice sexy dresses with a biker theme,and we are trying to find a manufacture for ladies biker boots ? i prefer to build chops from scratch ! and what of yourself ?


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's your Faro contacts page, hope this helps, don't forget the dot cPanel® motoclubefaro.pt/

Now if you are going to have a stand, you need something thats gonna draw a crowd, if its for the ladies its got to be unique and 'toys' are in...literally.
Its gotta be something evey girl wants, needs and gets her kicks from, try this below



http://wwwannsummers.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategoriesDisplay?storeId=10001 (don't forget the dot)

me, well, I`m 'in waiting' at the moment, waiting to bring the Harley over tomorrow as its been in storage a couple of months as I `ve been moving house. Had to build a garage,now finished and ready for my baby arrivin' around noon. 1997 Springer Softail Heritage.

I bought some land here 25 months ago, planning now passed for 5 town houses so that`ll keep me busy a while.

BTW best place for leather boots is Spain, the gypos come over here in droves every month to the markets. Market days are advertised in the Algarve resident. Just ask a gypo where the boots come from, locate the factories and give them your own unique designs, complete with quick release leather holster 'toy holder' for easy access on those long boring runs.

What a great idea, might beat you to it !!


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

try this cPanel® motoclubefaro.pt/


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

or just this with the www in front.............motoclubefaro.pt/


----------



## stinkey (Aug 16, 2008)

*trade shows*

we love our sex etc,but we dont want to sell toys etc,we have seen fellow traders over here in uk doing that,they wernt exactly fighting off the punters ? praps its a new thing out there? which part of portugal are you in ? are you in the building/property game ? are you doing it on your own ? you will certainly be busy ?


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah well, I tried, maybe a live model demonstrator might draw the crowds (you can tell iIm a show person eh).

Yes, I will be in the building game shortly. Ijust brought Siporex Block into Portugal and a mate of mine is building a villa fromit. He started 13 days ago laying the blocks and its nearly finished now, another week and its done.

I'm near Armacao do Pera on the way to Silves.


----------



## stinkey (Aug 16, 2008)

*trade shows*

sounds like your a show girl ? maria loves to be the centre of attention,and when we do the shows she certainly draws the men punters in ! she would have to be drunk to start playing with herself in front of them tho ? we do like to have fun (sexy) when we get the chance. nudge,nudge !! if u know what i mean ? have you had your harley long he said changing the subject ?


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

Morning u2,

What about multicoloured slinky sexy skin tight figure huggin' leather suits.All different colours and designs, and with a 12" fly zip so they don't have to take it off to go to the loo!! good idea eh!

I saw the Harley in a dealers showroom in Miami in 2005, fell in love and had it shipped to Portugal. Cost an arm and a leg but its sooooooo chrome loaded and so unique I think I bought it for its'artistic' content. Its a real show stopper, where ever I stop, it draws a crowd. Love evey mile.


----------



## stinkey (Aug 16, 2008)

*kinkey?*

morning 2 u ! the skintight suits sound painfull 4 us hairy bikers (ouch ) and thats just getting in the dam thing,and as 4 that zip ? brings back bad memories when i caught myself in my zip as a young man,yeouch ! hey can you send a pic of your bike on this site ? if not i will send you my email add then we can send some pics of the stuff we are building..


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi 

Can't send pics as they have to be on a website, send me your email


----------



## stinkey (Aug 16, 2008)

*trade*

hi its, [email protected] we are just on our way to a show with marias kids,at romsey so wont be able to send pics till later ? its stopped raining now and suns came out,woopie ! our hope is to move out there one day ? (portugal)


----------



## stinkey (Aug 16, 2008)

*tradeshow*

hi lena,were back from the show,did you get my email address?


----------

